# King CH900C or Harbor Freight 34706 parts



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I was having some trouble with the speed adjustment on my lathe (mine is the King model, but I believe it is exactly the same as the HF model) and when I was fiddling with it today the reeves drive fell apart on me. Does anyone know where one could get parts for this machine. I've looked at the King manual for the lathe (http://www.manualslib.com/manual/87313/King-Canada-Ch-900c.html) and the parts there seem pretty pricy. I'd like to replace the bearings while I'm at it but also can't figure out how to remove the key from the shaft (#32 on the parts list). So I haven't been able to get to the bearings to see what size I need. Any help with this would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is the HF manual. looks like their lathe uses 6205ZZ (shielded bearings) available anywhere for less than $20 each. 
If need reeves drive components would have to call toll free number in HF manual and get a quote.

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34706.pdf

I would print off page 15 of HF manual for disassembly procedures.

Only experience with Asian reeves drive was with a Delta 46-700. Ended up removeing plastic cover, & reeves drive pulley assembly. Putting a 4-slot pulley on lathe spindle and lathe motor. Motor was bolted to new bracket that swung in and out bolted to the late bed. You would have to modify or completely remove sheet metal cover to do something like I did. Headstock did not rotate after that modification.


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the part that goes on the motor, I burnt up my motor so I added a 1 1/2hp 3 phase motor and VFD to my HF lathe. You can have it if you can use it.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Mike, PM sent.


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

Is this the parts you need? Just got them off the motor.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

That's it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Mike82352 for the win!

2 cool


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Mike82352 for the win!
> 
> 2 cool
> 
> - waho6o9


I'll say.


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

Glad to help…....I'm upgrading my shop and was just going to pitch the old motor and pulley. Glad someone can use the parts.


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

The pulley is on it's way, hope it works out…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone else have any of these??. The outer pulleys on the motor and the spindle just broke and threw the belt on mine and I cannot get to the place to put in the model number on Harbor Freight Parts.com.
I have their number 1-800-444-3353 and they put me on hold forever.

Jim


----------



## Mike82352 (Dec 23, 2014)

Jim,
I'm still using the reeves drive on the lathe.


----------

